# Sadie is gone



## Evey (Nov 20, 2007)

Last night Sadie passed away, and I don't know why. I've only had her for a few months, and I feel terrible. 

Binky free, Sadie girl


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry hon. Were there any symptoms that you can recall? Had she been acting normally?

She was so beautiful.

Binky free Sadie:rainbow:


----------



## Evey (Nov 20, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> I'm so sorry hon. Were there any symptoms that you can recall? Had she been acting normally?
> 
> She was so beautiful.
> 
> Binky free Sadie:rainbow:



Thank you. She had been acting the same way since I saved her...she was eating and pooping normally too. 

She woke my boyfriend up "screaming" last night, and he went to console her, and that's when she passed away :bigtears:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 20, 2007)

*Evey wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm so sorry hon. Were there any symptoms that you can recall? Had she been acting normally?
> ...


Will you have a necropsy done or did you just lay her to rest?


----------



## binkies (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry  She was beautiful.


----------



## Evey (Nov 20, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *Evey wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> ...


We've already buried her today, but that would have been a good idea since I still have Mr. Evey, and I REALLY want to know what caused this.


----------



## Evey (Nov 20, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> I'm so sorry  She was beautiful.


thank you very much


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry...:cry4:

Binky Free Sadie. :rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry 

:tears2:rest in peace little girl.


----------



## Evey (Nov 20, 2007)

*Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> I'm so sorry...:cry4:
> 
> Binky Free Sadie. :rainbow:


thank you


----------



## Evey (Nov 20, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I'm so sorry
> 
> :tears2:rest in peace little girl.


thank you


----------



## Munchkin (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. She was a sweetheart. Binky free Sadie...


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 20, 2007)

Aww..my love to you and yours...:hug: :hearts ray:

Binky free, little Sadie...:rainbow::bunnyangel:ink iris:


----------



## Haley (Nov 20, 2007)

Sadie was such a beautiful girl. She was so lucky to come into your care even if only for a short time. 

Rest in peace sweet girl :bunnyangel:


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 20, 2007)

What a beautiful girl she was...such a sweet face....:tears2:

I'm so sorry for your loss, Evey; it's just always so painful to lose them. :hug2:

Binky free, Sadie....


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 20, 2007)

Im so sorry. She was so gorgeus.


----------



## Evey (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks, everyone, for your kind words. I really appreciate it!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 24, 2007)

Binky free beautiful Sadie:rainbow:

-April and Bunbuns


----------

